# Any review of Virpus after they bought by WOW?



## dnwk (Oct 3, 2014)

Any review of Virpus after they bought by WOW? Want to know how well they performed


----------



## coreyman (Oct 3, 2014)

dnwk said:


> Any review of Virpus after they bought by WOW? Want to know how well they performed


Who is WOW?


----------



## AndrewM (Oct 3, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Who is WOW?


Wowrack


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 3, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Who is WOW?


https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/c1362ac7-5650-4a5c-96d0-a7048ac1fb4b-large.jpeg


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/c1362ac7-5650-4a5c-96d0-a7048ac1fb4b-large.jpeg


Heh, copied the image link (WOWrack company picnic) instead of the page link (WOWRack LinkedIn company page).  Oops.


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, they are stable as now.


----------



## Epidrive (Oct 5, 2014)

Who's Virpus?


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 6, 2014)

litespeedhost said:


> Yeah, they are stable as now.


Don't expect much from them though, just leaving there network..


----------



## dnwk (Oct 6, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> Don't expect much from them though, just leaving there network..


why?


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 6, 2014)

dnwk said:


> why?


Just had enough really.

When Kenneth left -- things changed.


----------



## Virpus-Ken (Oct 16, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> Just had enough really.
> 
> When Kenneth left -- things changed.


Hi there,

I know this is a somewhat old thread but I just wanted to advise that I am still with the company (I'm actually in that pic that DomainBop posted).  If you don't mind, can let please share a ticket ID so that I can review your account.  What type of service did you/do you have with us?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 15, 2016)

Necroing this old thread because this news somehow flew under the radar: WOW's ownership of Virpus was short-lived (about 1 year).  WOW sold the brand to Cloud Equity Group in September 2015.


press release: http://www.prweb.com/releases/cloud-equity-group/virpus-acquisition/prweb12957571.htm



> About Cloud Equity Group Cloud Equity Group is a Wall Street based private equity and mezzanine debt firm strategically positioned to capitalize on the consolidating industries of web hosting and cloud-based infrastructure. The company’s primary focus is leveraging investor capital in the acquisition of private lower middle market companies that possess high levels of unlevered free cash flow and/or significant opportunity for exponential growth.



Cloud Equity also owns Fresh Roasted Hosting (acquired May 2015) and Just199 Hosting (acquired 2014).


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 16, 2016)

gimme an s, gimme an h gimme an i , gimme a...


----------



## Aaron C (Apr 4, 2016)

I have been a customer for years I was traveling when my renewal was due last month. I paid the day I returned it was 12 days late and they wiped the whole system. They had no problem accepting the payment and telling me everything was fine then two weeks go by and nothing. I was told today they have a 10 day grace period sorry???


I would avoid them...


----------



## drmike (Apr 4, 2016)

Aaron C said:


> I have been a customer for years I was traveling when my renewal was due last month. I paid the day I returned it was 12 days late and they wiped the whole system. They had no problem accepting the payment and telling me everything was fine then two weeks go by and nothing. I was told today they have a 10 day grace period sorry???
> 
> 
> I would avoid them...



Sorry about your bad luck.


I tell companies to retain containers and data as long as reasonable.  Usually preferred a month... Often in practice two weeks (their constraints and preference).


I've had the same pay after the destruction experience with other providers.  Shortcoming of the generic software they use for payments and not tying systems to payments well enough.


----------

